# Transformatori >  Center tap transformators

## habitbraker

Man priekš šitā pastūža http://www.circuit-projects.com/cimg/NE ... _boost.GIF
vajadzīgi +16 un -16 barošana, ko var iegūt tikai ar center tapped (Kā sauc latviski?) transformatoru. Problēma ir tā, ka man ir tikai tāds tāda tipa trafs,kuram aiz kondensatoriem ir 40 volti. Tātad Gribētos zināt, kā lai noregulē vienādu (16 V)voltāžu abos kānālos - gas +, gan -. Vienu kanālu (+) man izdevās noreguleet ar LM317T(kaut arii datasheetaa max rakstīts 30 volti ieejā) Bet pieslēdzot otru regulatoru pie (-) kanāla, pirmais regulators uzsprāga, un otrais pārstāja regulēt.  :: . Laikam tāpēc, ka bija uz viena radiatora. Vairāk vinu man nav, tāpēc nevaru vairs paeksperementēt.
Ko jūs iesakat?
Varbūt to pasu barosanu var iegūt ar parastu trafu? Mēģināju pieslēgt (-16) pie ground, bet nekas nedarbojās. Abus - Gan (-16), gan (+16), saslēdzot uzsprāga C4.
Ko jūs iesakat?

----------


## Ambed

center tap - viduspunkta izvads.ja vajadziga 40v lidzstrava tad ir vajadzigs transformators ar 40/1,4=28v mainsprieguma izvadiem(vajadzigs tafs ar center tap vai 2 sekundarajiem izvadiem).

----------


## habitbraker

Nē, jautājums bija, kā dabūt no 40 V dc 16 voltus DC abos izvados, tā, lai nekas nesprāgtu

----------


## Raimonds1

1. ir positive voltage regulator un negative voltage regulator.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1929   šīs tēmas šo shēmu
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page30.htm   pievērs uzmanību  IC2 un IC3  
tev gan vajag citus, bet nu princips skaidrs.

2. Pārtin trafu. Uztin vienu pie otra vijumus , saskaiti, izmēri spriegumu un dabūsi vijumu skaitu uz voltu.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu tagad skaidrs - vajag Pozitīvu un negatīvu  regulatoru. Bet vai nav kautkādi regulatori kur ieejā var, piemēram, dot 45 voltus DC un izejā dabūt tos 16? 
Tā trafa pārtīšana kautkā neiepriecina.
PS Kā argusā apzīmēti center tap transformatori? Un par tiem volt reg. - Ja pirms nosaukuma ir POS tas ir pozitīvs un NEG tad negatīvs?(laikam jau  ::  )

----------


## Zigis

Tas ir jaudas pastriprinātājs tumbām? tad tev LM317 nepalīdzēs, viņi max ap ampēru dod ārā. Der priekšpastiprinātājiem, ausu past. utt.
Ir LM338 - 5A, bet tikai pozitīvie, var taisīt tikai ar trafu ar diviem neatkarīgiem sekundārajiem.

No mazajiem - 317 - pozitīvais, 337- negatīvais

Labāk meklē cit trafu, bez regulātoriem. Lai dabūtu +-16V, tev vajag 2 x 12V vai 12V-0-12V trafu.

----------


## habitbraker

Man ir trafs, kuram ir divas neatkarīgas izejas (katrai izejai divi izvadi, nevis viens kopīgs). Vai nevar katrai izejai likt savu taisngriezi un Kondiki un mīnusus savienot, tādējādi kautko līdzigu kā tiem center tap Trafiem iegūt? Bet laikam abas izejas būs pozitīvas vienalga ?

----------


## Raimonds1

Ņem to trafu un taisi 2 atsevišķus tilta taisngriežus. Uz katra dabūsi to spriegumu, ja pietrūkst  - pietin dažus vijumus 12 voltu trafam.

Tad šos nesaistītos taisngriežus + un - savieno  - kā kondensatoru virknes slēgumā.
Vai arī ņem 2 atsevisķus vienādus 12V trafus.

tas viltīgais viena tilta tainsngriezis ar 2 kondensatoriem patiesībā ir līdzīgs šim
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2876&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=metin%C4%81%C5%A1anas&start=15
2x lielaaks spriegums startalaikaa 
metin2spr.jpg (14.94 KiB)
ja pieķnopējas pie apakšējā slēdža kontakta, tad vienu pusperiodu dabū no augšēja tinuma, otru - no apakšējā, pie tam pusi sprieguma.  Strādā 2 un 3 diode ( no augšas skaitot)

ja pie augšēja kontakta - strādā visas 4 diodes, tilta taisngriezis, pie tam 2x lielāks spriegums.

----------


## habitbraker

Bet tur es redzu tikai divus izvadus - kā parasti, plusu un mīnusu. Kurā vietā es iegūšu to -12 , +12 un Zemi? Kopā trīs izvadus.

----------


## osscar

priekš tam tik sarežģīta shēma uz 10W, tak paņem mazjaudīgo čipu, kaut vai no auto radio  (būs biku zemāka kvalitāte) - bet strādās no vienpolārās barošanas no 9-18V mierīgi....tādu trafu par kapeikām nav problēmu atrast...

----------


## habitbraker

Bet man vins jau sen ir uztaisīts, barosana tikai atlikusi  :: 
Nevar sitā darīt ?

----------


## osscar

priekš tādas shēmas divi trafi būtu izvirtība  ::  tad gan labāk liec katram trafam savu taisngriezi ! tipa tā kā shēmā  ::   vai labāk aizvelcies līdz latgalītei un kādu lēto krievu trafu piemeklē  ::

----------


## habitbraker

NU paldies. 
Un Man šāds trafs - katrā pusē neatkarīgi vienādi spriegumi - tā itkā būtu atsevišķi trafi

Jautājums, vai var ar vinu tāpat kā tavā shēmā uztaisīt ?

----------


## Didzis

Šitais tak ir ideāls trafs, lai dabūtu tinumu ar viduspunktu. Slēdz kā gribi, vai ar diviem tiltiņiem, kā atsevišķus trafus, vai ar vienu tiltiņu un viduspunkru. Ja vajag, tad noples to alumīniju nost un katrā puse vēl var pietīt bijumus.

----------


## moon

100 VA trafu lietosi austinu pastiprinatajam   ::  
seku elfaa par 1.53 ls var nopirkt ideali piemerotu trafu 
http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/212007C/open-f ... -12v-300ma

----------


## Raimonds1

Pāris bildītes
taisngriezis ar 4 diodēm un nedalītu tinumu
taisngriezis ar 2 diodēm un dalītu tinumu
divpolāra taisngrieža ekvivalentās shēmas. ietaupa 4 diodes un mazticamajā gadījumā, ja tinumi nav gluži vienādi, nodrošina vienādus spriegumus.

----------


## habitbraker

Viss  izdevās ar to trafu - Pastūzis strādā ļoti labi, jūt lielu atšķirību no mana 10 W Auto chipa.
Tikai problēma tā, ka Trafam aiz kondikiem bija 10 V un 24 V,bet pastūzim vajadzēja 16 - 17 V. Izvēlējos mazāko voltāžu - 10 V, li nekas nenodektu. Bet strādāja vienalga, tikai griežot skaļāk, sākot no vienas poca vietas skaļums nepalielinās vairāk. 
Tas ir tāpēc, ka paredzēto 16 -18 V vietā baroju ar 10 ?

----------


## osscar

skaidrs, ka labāk - audio čipi ir ar baigi lielu THD  pie vidējas un lielas jaudas. Jā barošana ierobežo pastiprinātāja jaudu. 24V varētu būt par daudz-labāk notin trafam tinumus nost. Vefā tā darīja- nebija 9V trafu - tina nost lielākas voltāžas trafiem  tinumus  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Ticiet vai nē, bet es tam trafam, kuram 40 V sek., notinu vairāk nekā pusi tinumu katrā pusē centra izvadam un sanāca labāk, nekā es domāju. Tagad pēc kondiķa abos kanālos 15 ar komatiem V ideāli vienādi.
Tagad ir jūtami skaļāks, tikai palielinot vēl vairāk ieejā signālu pastūzis biski "ārdās ārā". Tumba nav vainīga, jo tā man daudz jaudīgāka par 10 W. 
Likam tranji piesātinās vai kautkā tā ?

----------


## osscar

Malacis  ::  pastūzis vairāk nevelk - sākas kropļojumi..ut.t.

----------


## habitbraker

Bildītes ar manu sakepinājumu un pielaboto trafu. Skan ļoti labi (pēc manām domām). 


 Šis tik tāds eksperiments bija - Ir doma taisīt sito tikai stereo 
http://sound.westhost.com/project10.htm

Vai ir jēga vinu taisīt uz prototip board?

----------


## osscar

Labāk jau izkodināt plati, bet var jau arī smuki uz maketplates salodēt. Tikai esošo barokli saved kārtībā - citādi tas diožu tilts no PC barokļa neizskatās drošs  ::  Vismaz kembrikus uz vadiem varēji salikt! Kā arī drošibātājus - kaut kādu mazo 500mA  primārajā un katrā barošanas plecā pa  kādam 1 A ....
Cik sapratu - tas ko tu taisies būvēt būs A klase -  karsīs baigi, vajadzēs lielus radiatorus. Konkrēto shēmu nezinu ,

bet vīri slavē šo 
JHL A klases shēmu ar metāla traņiem izejā (tāpat kā tavā shēmā, jo tos vieglāk nodzesēt ... ) :


vai arī F5 AB pastūzi , kas jau pēc miera strāvas tuvojas A klasei.Turklāt šim nav neviena kondensatora  ::  Kā arī var jau gatavas PCB pasūtīt par lētu naudu. Pašam nagi niez tādu savākt kaut kad....http://6moons.com/audioreviews/firstwatt7/f5.html

----------


## habitbraker

Nu jā, par to barokli taisnība - kā jau teicu - tā tikai iesildīšanās  :: 

Jā gribās tieši to A klasi - cik es par vinu pastudēju, arī sapratu, ka vina karst, dēļ zema lietderibas koificienta. Bet skaņas kvalitāte esot vislabākā. 
Laikam es palikšu pie tās pirmās shēmas un es itkā gala tranus pasūtīšu ar to220 korpusu. 
Laikam jāpamokās un jāmēģina uz eagle kautko uzzīmēt, lai Positiv neaizkalst  ::

----------


## osscar

Es gan A klasei rekomendētu TO-3 korpusu, tāpat , kā autors.  vai vismaz kaut ko lielāku plastmasā par to 220.....Tuu maz stādies kāda izmēra redeli tev vajadzēs ? ? Parsti DIY A klasē vīri liek to redeli par visu keisa sānu ....katrā pusē...

----------


## habitbraker

Īstenīkbā būs laikam jānem tie To - 3. Tikai tad radiators būs jāmeklē cits

----------


## osscar

However big the heatsink you were thinking of, use a bigger one !  rekur labs citāts no tavas shēmas linka  ::   ::  Tev vajadzēs divus mega radiatorus  ::

----------


## osscar

Jauni , lieli radiatori ir baigi dārgi....latgalītē gan vienam vīram baigā kaste ar radiatoriem, tur var milzīgus atrast - arī apaļajiem krievu traņiem paredzētos - izurbsi papildus caurumus - būs ok. vienīgi tos MJ2955 metāla LV neatradīsi..tas ir skaidrs.

----------


## habitbraker

http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... a6&x=9&y=8
Ceru ka ir īstie - padārgi.

----------


## osscar

tavs links neiet, bet MJ2955 varētu būt īstie to3. 60 saņķiki ir ok, ja tie ir original  ::  parasti tie to-3 MJE maksā pāri latam.....nu ja Elfā Mj2955 - 3 Ls ar kapeikām  ::   ::  Domā pats  - un ieteiktu izvairīties no pavisam lētajiem, ka nav fake....http://sound.westhost.com/counterfeit.htm Kaut gan MJ2955 it kā paši nav dārgi pat ārzemēs...paskatījos digikejā - oriģinālais On semi - 3 baksi ar kapeikām, analogs cits - 1,8 baksi....argusā 0,6 Ls....

----------


## Mosfet

Kādas pretenzijas pret 220 korpusu? Ja paliek apakšā 1,5-2 mm vara plāksnīti 30x30 mm nekādas priekšrocības TO-3 korpusam nav. Pieļaujamo jaudu kāda ir 220 korpusam var mierīgi izkliedēt uz pareizi aprēķināta radiatora.  TO-3 ir vēsture bez renesanses jo ir 247 korpuss. Bet lielielie radiatori ne vienmēr garantē labu siltuma atdevi, it īpaši A klasē.

----------


## Raimonds1

2 tiltu un viena tilta shēma atšķiras arī pēc barošanas avota iekšējās pretestības.
2 tiltu variantā viens barojas no serdei tuvākā tinuma ar  īsāku tinamā vada garumu un otrs - no serdes tālākā tinuma ar lielāku vada garumu, līdz ar to abu barošanas avotu iekšējas pretestības nebūs gluži vienādas.

Viena tilta variantā katrs kondensators saņem vienu pusperiodu no garākā (lielākas pretestības) tinuma un vienu no īsākā ( mazākas pretestibas tinuma).

----------


## ezis666

tāpēc normālus trafus mēdz tīt bifilāri.Tad abi tinumi vienādi

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā ir. Pie trafam salīdzinošui mazas jaudas jau nekas, bet pie lielākas riplis atšķiras gan.

----------

